# Something that looks like tiny brown egg sacs



## Beewildered61 (Apr 5, 2012)

I checked the hive today, still getting beetles in the trap (sure glad of that). I didn't see anything out of ordinary, didn't see any mites on bees, no beetle larva. In fact every frame in the top deep was filled with honey, most capped some not, one frame was freshly drawn comb on one side, not completely and they were already filling the fully drawn cells, the other side of the frame was completely filled with capped honey. There were maybe 3 or 4 frames with small areas of brood, some sealed and some were in grub stage, not sealed yet, I didn't see the queen. There weren't any new laid eggs. we have been having temps in the mid 90's so I am wondering if the queen is taking a break? When is the time this usually happens?

There were about the same number of beetles corralled in "beetle jail", just under the inner cover, which I killed 3/4 of them, a few got away.

I am wondering if the egg sacs are beetle eggs the bees are pulling and dropping and they are falling into the tray? There are a few ants, not many, and some of them are dead in the soapy water of the trap.


----------



## tecrench (Jan 24, 2011)

Can you post a picture?


----------



## challenger (May 27, 2009)

Why did you burn the frames for SHB damage?


----------



## Beewildered61 (Apr 5, 2012)

tecrench said:


> Can you post a picture?


 Well, I got a couple pics, but couldn't figure out how to post them here, and I don't have another place to link them from....

Challenger, I burned the frames because they were so nasty and after laying out to let ants and bees clean up the mess, the sun melted the plastic. I also was told by a more experienced bee keeper that is what he did, and I saw a post somewhere where someone said the bees wouldn't even go onto the frames after being slimed. I guess the smell?


----------



## Beewildered61 (Apr 5, 2012)

Well, I finally found how to fix my photo problem, so here are the 2 pics I have... these were only in the tray for a week or so, now I don't see any.


----------



## Lburou (May 13, 2012)

My guess is that those dark specks are larval feces.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

With plastic foundation it is very easy to clean up slimed frames in bleach water.


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

Mite Poop.


----------



## RudyT (Jan 25, 2012)

I think vegetable oil might be working better for me than water with detergent.


----------



## Beewildered61 (Apr 5, 2012)

I had heard raccoons love to drink vegetable oil and will tear apart your hive to get to that tray. I tried it and found some scratch marks around the back of my hive, and the tray was pulled out a couple of inches.... so I went back to soap and water...


----------

